# 2015 silverado 2500hd, level kit.



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Trying to get the lean n out of the front end, but I hear that it would make it a rougher ride. Have no experience with this type of mods.
Looking for some insight. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

What's better, leveling kit or a suspension lift for the front?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

I just got a set of keys, a leveling kit for my 14'. Haven't put them on yet so I can't say about the ride but it's not supposed to be that much worse than it already is.


----------



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

I always use ready lift, don't make a big difference in ride at all. Tires will make the ride rougher though especially if you choose mud terrains.


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

If you have torsion bars, just get an impact and run the bolts up till your truck sits level, then get it aligned. That's what I did on my '94 1500 Z71 and my dad did it on his '04 2500HD. No problems related to doing this. But only if you have torsion bars can you do this.


----------

